# Wacky Rigging



## Truckmechanic (Jul 27, 2010)

So I'm wanting to give wacky rigging a try. Tell me how you all go about it. I'm looking for hook type, brand, size. Line size, rod and reel set ups and such. Could even let me in on a few "secrets" if you feel the need. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2010)

I use a standard 7 foot MH rod with an octopus hook size 3/0 (99% positive on the size). I also use an o-ring. I pass the stick bait through the o-ring with a wacky tool. You can use a sharpie marker cap for a quick work around. I then pass the hook under the o-ring. Here is what it looks like, except they are using an EWG hook.







With the octopus hook you dont need to set the hook, just start reeling. Also I find that I get a lot less gut hooks with the octopus hook.

The o-rings I got off of ebay. It was like $5 for 200 I think. Pm me your address and I will send you a few. you can have them by the weekend.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 27, 2010)

If you are just starting out - do it cheaply to get the hang of it.

Netbait salt licks (https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/NetBait_Salt_Lick_10pk/descpage-NBSL.html) are some great senko style baits and they last a heck of a lot longer than actual Senkos.

I throw mine on a baitcaster... 6'6" Heavy GLoomis (any rod will work, I just like the short rod for this bait). 12-15# Seaguar Red Label fluorocarbon. The hooks I use are predominately Kahle style hooks made by Eagle Claw or Falcon - my hook up ratio is a lot better since changing from the octopus style hooks - https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Eagle_Claw_Weedless_Kahle_Hook_Red_5pk/descpage-ECWKH.html


----------



## breachless (Jul 27, 2010)

My main rig for whacky-style is an old 6' Ugly Stick with an old spinning reel spooled with light fluorocarbon line (the only time I am usually whacky rigging is when I am casting under docks...) I just buy the Gammy finesse hooks. I have never tried the 0-Rings, but it's a good idea: when the fish are on, it's pretty obnoxious how many baits you will lose.

The reason I use what I use is simple: the shorter rod seems to make it a little easier to skip accurately under docks, the fluorocarbon is harder for the fish to see (though the difference this makes is arguable) but I also like that the Fluorocarbon line twists easily: when I fish with the whacky rig, I like to skip under a dock and let it sink nice and slow, and I watch that twisted line on the surface to detect a strike. If the line starts to untwist, I know a fish is running with it and I can quickly reel in the slack and set the hook. 

If I am seriously fishing whacky on a weed line or something deeper, I switch over to my main worming rig and use that instead, but for the most part, it's just the cheapo rod and reel for my whacky rigging purposes...

*EDIT* Oh, and I use the 4" Yum Dingers for bait. They are small, but it seems that any sized bass will happily bite on these (assuming you have the right color of course... which seems to change about once every few hours on the lakes around here...) If I know there is something big, I will throw on a Ring Fry too. I have caught some really nice fish on those big Ring Fry worms...


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 27, 2010)

I use a 7' rod and a mitchell spinning reel with Berkly 8lb transoptic line. My hookups are close to 100% since I finally got the hang of just reeling and not trying to set the hook. This has been a deadly combo for me this summer and I have been catching a ton of fish. I don't use the O-rings as I haven't lost many baits or had them tear up. I use yum stick baits and JD baits most of the time as well as the netbaits in baby bass.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a 6,6 st croix mojo rod with a daiwa viento reel.. I use yamamoto senkos my favorite color be the limited color of the bamabug they have. Usually I stick with stren mono 12lb but sometimes ill go with berkley floro 12lb.. I have descent luck with it, I always use the offset worm shank hook, I did not realize you were suppose to use anything differently do those other hooks make a big difference, the wacky rig is something I rarely miss a bite on when I fish!


----------



## angry Bob (Jul 28, 2010)

For wacky rigging I use a 7' medium action bps extreme rod with the o-ring set up. For texas rigging I use a 6'6" med/hvy baitcasting set up.


----------



## wis bang (Aug 6, 2010)

I found the Gamakatsu octopus hooks w/ the bent points rarely get swallowed. 99.9% are lip hooks, sure you do loose a few that shake off but I prefer that to having to try and dig them out or cut them off and hope the bass lives...I tried Owner 'weedless' wacky hooks and immediately had to start digging them out same as offset hooks I use for weightless Texas rigs.

I use either a 6.5' of 7.0' light graphite spinning rods w/Stren Sonic Braid

I've had a few on the bama bug and others but the baby bass caches more than any other GY worm I've tried.


----------



## masterofillusion (Aug 8, 2010)

I tried wacky rigging for the first time today. I used a flea flicker rig. lost 2 in the first half hour. I don't like rigs that aren't snag proof. I have better results with a trick worm and hook up every time. I will try again, but have lost confidence so far..........Sorry this was the shaky rig that snagged so much. The wacky rig wasn't so bad.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 9, 2010)

I use red Gamakatsu worm hooks 3/0 with the o- ring trick. It produces a good number of fish. The red hook is the cat's meow on most days. 

If I need to go weedless, it takes 2 seconds to pull off the wacky rigged bait and re-rig it texas style, still sinks slow and I can 'work' it thru weeds. If I go under docks, I'll use this method. Next to docks is wacky style.

Obviously, the hook is not too large for fish to bite....


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 9, 2010)

I use a wide gap circle hook with a weed guard (can't remember the brand name). I use a medium heavy rod with a fast tip and baitcast reel with braid or monofilament depending on the conditions. My favourite way to fish a wacky rig is with a carolina rig.


----------



## clumzy_31 (Aug 11, 2010)

To start it off, I've tried the oring thing probably about 5 years ago and will never go back to it. Sometime when you feel a hit on the other end of the line and go to set hook, there's nothing there and when you reel your line back in and look at the hook your left with just the o ring. Meaning its only another way tospend more money on o rings that is supposed to allo you to use your senko longer witch rigging it straight through the plastics makes no difference. There is no wrong or right way for the setup. The only thing I could say is don't by the expensive senkos/stick baits. The material is not as good as other cheap brands.(yum). And the price of some are just outragous. Also just keep in mind, wacky rigging looses more plastics than any other rig no matter how you try to save the plastic but I can almost guarntee its the easiest and most basic way in catching bass once you get the hang of it.


----------



## breachless (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah I think I am done using even the YUM Dingers for wacky rigging: I have been having a great deal of luck with the cheapo Slurpie senko-style baits, and they are significantly cheaper at the Gander Mountain near me, which is great since they are so easily lost with this style of fishing, plus there is a pretty great variety of colors. There is a greenish one with a blaze-orange tip that my buddy was just slaying them with last weekend under the docks. At a $1.99 a pack, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## clumzy_31 (Aug 11, 2010)

I just hate it when you knock your colors down to your top 5 colors and then the company you first bought them from discontinues it. Then you have to experiment other brands to see what you like. I use to by all types of colors but after experimenting with them, I only have 5 colors for every type of water clarity and time of day ect. It really helps me to catch more fish than changing the color every couple cast thinking its the color instead of the fish not being active


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 11, 2010)

clumzy_31 said:


> I only have 5 colors for every type of water clarity and time of day ect. It really helps me to catch more fish than changing the color every couple cast thinking its the color instead of the fish not being active



ostpics:


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2010)

clumzy_31 said:


> I just hate it when you knock your colors down to your top 5 colors and then the company you first bought them from discontinues it. Then you have to experiment other brands to see what you like. I use to by all types of colors but after experimenting with them, I only have 5 colors for every type of water clarity and time of day ect. It really helps me to catch more fish than changing the color every couple cast thinking its the color instead of the fish not being active




I agree with this!


----------



## perchin (Aug 12, 2010)

Jim said:


> clumzy_31 said:
> 
> 
> > I just hate it when you knock your colors down to your top 5 colors and then the company you first bought them from discontinues it. Then you have to experiment other brands to see what you like. I use to by all types of colors but after experimenting with them, I only have 5 colors for every type of water clarity and time of day ect. It really helps me to catch more fish than changing the color every couple cast thinking its the color instead of the fish not being active
> ...



X2..... BassAddict, don't you dare stop the "captain's evil rum" color on me. :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 12, 2010)

perchin said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > clumzy_31 said:
> ...



A lot of times colors are discontinued because manufactures are no longer able to get the pigments needed to make said color. At some point this will happen to me and the evil rum but I should be able to find a close to near perfect match.


----------



## rusty.hook (Aug 12, 2010)

I use a large hook approx No. 3 *GOLD CRAPPIE HOOK*, more glitter more fish. I insert and bury a small finishing nail approx 3/4" long into the head, gives it more weight for casting and lets it fall head first. I tried different sizes until I found the right fall for the shallow water where I fish it. You dont want it to fall too fast, just right. When it hits the water I raise my rod like worm fishing and then let fall and repeat back to the boat. I have had some violet hits fishing this way. I use a 6" curly tail worm, color, its called fire and ice. Try it, ya might like it. Works great on Lake Sam Rayburn in East Texas in water that is 2' to approx 6' around all the bushes, willows, and hydrilla. I use 17 clear line, your choice and med heavy worm rod about 6' long.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Aug 13, 2010)

I bought some Owner Wacky Hooks. I have tried it once with no success but it was a hard day fishing. I had to tie on my confidence baits just to catch a fish before going home.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Aug 31, 2010)

When you guys wacky rig, do you cast, let it fall, let it sit then reel back in, repeat process?


----------



## Truckmechanic (Aug 31, 2010)

That's how I have been doing it, but I have yet to catch anything :?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 31, 2010)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> When you guys wacky rig, do you cast, let it fall, let it sit then reel back in, repeat process?



I dont usually like to let it sit on the bottom for long, when I use it I like to let it fall, give it a few twitches, then let it fall again.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Aug 31, 2010)

I work it the same way as a texas rig.. I give it a bit of action


----------



## juggernoob (Sep 1, 2010)

I use a 2/0 Gamakatsu Finesse Weedless Wide Gap hook with a O-ring around the worm using a wacky tool. I usually cast it out, let it fall, then I raise the rod tip, which lifts the worm more vertically, then I drop the rod tip and reel in the slack, repeat.


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 1, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> I work it the same way as a texas rig.. I give it a bit of action



x2. I rarely use an overhand cast, mainly pitch - lose too many worms overhand and nasty bird's nests when the worm flies off the hook.


----------



## jon3516 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have good success using a 2/0 red finesse hook and Chompers super wacky worms in watermelon red or june bug depending on water color. I fish this rig on a 6'6"med action spinning rod and a mitchell 308 reel with 6lb mono. I cast it out let it sink and give it 2 or 3 twitches, let it sink 2or 3 twitches all the way back. One of my confidence baits for sure.


----------



## one100grand (Oct 19, 2010)

I know this is a super late response to this thread, but I had some wacky rig thoughts/questions for others too. 

Has anybody here ever tried a weightless setup with either a snap swivel or barrel swivel w/lead (essentially a non-weighted Carolina Rig)? I've just gotten into fishing the wacky rig and I thought that a faux-Carolina Rig might be a way to get even more action out of the fall and might even save the bait from being ripped to pieces so frequently.

How much difference does the hook make? I typically just use my standard fare Gamakatsu 2/0 worm hooks and I do miss a few fish, but I'd say I've got a 90% success rate on hooksets.

How have people done with this type of rig on smallmouth bass?


----------



## angry Bob (Oct 20, 2010)

The wacky worm is killer on SMB's


----------



## wis bang (Oct 25, 2010)

I bought Bill's wacky rig tool and tried the O rings. Yes you do loose a few BUT I get a few days out of some worms. 

The hook and line take the stress of hooking weeds & twigs instead of the worm getting tangled in the mess. The only bad thing is the hook drops under the worm so it grabs the weeds when you lift it or start to reel it in...

I do like not buying as many packs of Yamamotos. You do have to check the condition of the worm under the O ring. Even storing them back in the bag using them so long the worm gets funny under the ring after a week or two!


----------



## juggernoob (Oct 26, 2010)

wis bang said:


> I do like not buying as many packs of Yamamotos.



Try Bass Pro Stick-O, $4.99 for a bag of 18, seen to work as good and last longer than Senkos.


----------

